# Travelling to Lake Garda



## sheri (Oct 6, 2006)

We are escaping work for 6 weeks this summer and intend to travel to Lake Garda , down through Germany and back up through France. We are very familiar with France but have never been to Germany. Advice and ideas on a scenic slow route down please.

Sheri


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GErmany*

Hi

Are you intending to nip in to Germany and back out again and into France/Switzerland or are you looking at going from Germany to Austria?

Russell


----------



## sheri (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for your peply, Russell. We will be going Germany then Austria, we think. Any ideas more than welcome.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda via Austria/Germany*

Hi

I have very limited experience with travelling in Germany and can only tell you of a route we used to take to get to Austria for the "Winter Wonderland" tours.

From Calais, head for Metz (France) either via the A26 and A4 (tolls) of via Dunkerque, Lille, Belgiul - Tournai, Mons, Arlon, Luxembourg - then signed as Metz. From there you could follow signs to Sarrebrucken and then (I think) the road number 8, towards Karlsruhe. From here follow signs to Stuttgart and then Ulm. At Ulm, head south on the a& which takes you to the Austrian border and forward to the Fern Pass. Signed then as Innsbruck and "Brennero" for the Brenner Pass to Italy.

You could, when you get to Ulm stay on the motorway and head for Munich, then again following signs for Austria.

The routes are OK but what campsites etc are on route, only Google or another MHFer can tell yoo!

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sheri;

Heres a suggestion;

From Russells route at Mons, carry on across to Aachen/Koln, good city stellplatze at both places.
Then head down the Rhine - Bonn, Koblenz, Mainz, several stellplatze along here, Oberwesel and Bacharach to name a few.
Then cut across to Wurzburg and follow the >Deutsche Romantischestrasse< all the way down to Fussen (good s/platz here) via Rothenburg Ob Der Tauber (good s/platz here), many other good stellplatze or >campsites< along the way.
From Fussen pick up part of the >Deutsche Alpenstrasse< across to Garmisch Partenkirchen, across the Brenner pass into Italy and Lake Garda, I'm sure Russell will comment further on the Italy bit, maybe a detour across the Dolomites to Cortina on the way?

Most of the stellplatze i've mentioned are in the MHFacts campsite database.

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Sheri

Peejay has got you well on you way, so as you enter my home country, you could call in to Vipiteno for cheapish shopping, of visit towns like Ora en route to the Dolomites.

The Dolomites - well - spectacular summer or winter. Remember - if you go up in second gear, come down in second gear.

Russell


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Make sure that you stay on the eastern side of the lake. In Summer, traffic is busy, especially at the weekends and on the days of local markets.

The western side of the lake is not fun to drive. Narrow tunnels. Sheer cliffs.

If you've kids, Camping La Quercia in Lasize is hard to beat.


----------

